# What Is It?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bless


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great picture Mac.

My moneys on the cat though. There's a determined look in his eye.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Have to agree. especially after he went to all that trouble pulling the planter frame over there to make for an easy climb. :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alas said:


> Have to agree. especially after he went to all that trouble pulling the planter frame over there to make for an easy climb. :tongue2:


 :lol:

Thankfully it flew away before Jackie decided to have a go :sweatdrop: 

BTW, I won`t tell her that you both assumed she was male


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, I won`t tell her that you both assumed she was male


Oops. Sorry Mac. Took a guess. It was 50/50 and I still got it wrong.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I won`t tell her that you both assumed she was male
> ...


She forgives you but Molly (The Prime Cat) is not amused...



:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 

That is one evil looking cat

:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


Naa, she`s actually a very placid, friendly lady 



... except with tom cats who try to invade her domain or some times when she sees a camera


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Naa, she`s actually a very placid, friendly lady


I'm sure she is a very nice pussy once you get to know her

:lol:


----------

